# Ducer recommendations for Lowrance elite TI



## manny2376 (Mar 15, 2007)

Looking for a recommendation for a simple transducer for my lowrance elite TI. I’m basically looking for a water temp read out as I have no plans to use the scan functions. Lowrance sells several different models and some are quite large. I don’t want or need all the functions, just looking for the simplest option that’s compatible with my current GPS. Thanks!


----------



## Hoang (Jul 27, 2018)

HDI ducer works.


----------

